# Dealing with the Summer Heat



## nightowl88 (Jan 29, 2012)

How does everyone deal with the summer heat? My hedgie lives in my room upstairs and even with the air running and such, his cage is at 85 degrees currently. So far he doesn't seem bothered, as he's snuggled in his fleece snuggle sack and refuses any alternative to it. But I am concerned that as we start to head towards summer that the heat might be too much for him. I can move him downstairs, but it's not ideal. Any suggestions? What does everyone else do? And any bedding suggestions too? 

Thanks!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

You could switch to a lighter cotton liner so that it doesnt hold in warmth like fleece does. Another option would be buying a ceramic flower pot for your hedgie to lay in and cool off, or just a regular ceramic tile you could put in the fridge for a while and wrap in fleece


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I would switch to cotton liners. Cotton is a lot cooler than fleece. But make sure the are completely sewn. Cotton frays, which you don't want in the cage. The threads get wrapped around their feet and can require amputation. 85 is way too high, hedgehogs can overheat as well. 

You can put an icepack ontop of the cage, but make sure you keep an eye on the cage temperature. Like already said, you can also use a ceramic pot or tile. 

If the basement is cooler and doesn't have drafts, I'd move down there. But basements are often too cold if you have an air conditioner.


----------

